# Pics of musicians



## tribal girl

I'm one of those people that's always been obsessed with pictures. Whether it be moving pictures, cutting things out of magazines, taking photographs, or 'right click save' on the computer. I've always been fond of the type of pictures where you get a real look at the person, rather than the image they try to put across. I like vulnerability, and that split second where they let their guard down.

Janis Joplin:





Kurt Cobain:





Chan Marshall (Cat Power):





Post some of your favourite pics of musicians.


----------



## junctionalfunkie




----------



## Swerlz

Maynard James Keenan:


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i like how they hold each other in these pics.


----------



## axl blaze

Alexandra Lawn of Ra Ra Riot is a mega-babe and a real nice girl to boot:


----------



## Mysterier




----------



## Pander Bear

I fap to this^^


----------



## Swerlz




----------



## Pander Bear

lol, good one


----------



## Roujaxian

Wiz Khalifa


----------



## Finder

Pander Bear said:


> I fap to this^^



Is it the retarded mushroom haircut that does it for you?


----------



## tribal girl

^LOL. 

@JoeTheStoner - that's exactly the kinda thing I look for in pics. 

Joan Jett & Debbie Harry:


----------



## Pander Bear

Finder said:


> Is it the retarded mushroom haircut that does it for you?



Are you still wearing that ridiculous hat to every gig you play?


----------



## Bardeaux

Keef


----------



## Finder

Pander Bear said:


> Are you still wearing that ridiculous hat to every gig you play?



Oooh. I hit a sore spot. I didn't mean to rip on your girlfriend. Not every one, just some. 

I wish I had it to scan, but an old roommate of mine had a huge coffee table-sized book of old CBGB photos. Pretty awesome. Vintage Debbie Harry = yowza!


----------



## axl blaze

the Darth Vader shirt does it for me.

Debbie Harry was a babe and a half. too bad she didn't age well.


----------



## Finder

axl blaze said:


> Debbie Harry was a babe and a half. too bad she didn't age well.



She definitely did not.


----------



## ColtDan

stevie ray Vaughan 











Jimi hendrix






slash


----------



## Pander Bear

^^
no sore spot, just like to spar, finger. 

This is an all-time fav of mine. Serge Gainsbourg and Jane Birkin






David Byrne





Flaming Lips





there seem to be an abundance of good daft punk ones





Miles Davis


----------



## ColtDan

hayley williams,


----------



## Pander Bear

Neko Case


----------



## stinkfoot

*captain beefheart*

don van vliet


----------



## Dialga

*Max Bemis*










*Iggy Pop*











*Henry Rollings*


----------



## Swerlz




----------



## MrLeading

Omar Rodríguez-López 





Anthony Green





Claudio Sanchez


----------



## Bill

Very cool thread.


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Sarah McLachlan, Madonna, Sting, 2Pac


----------



## Swerlz




----------



## MrLeading

Paul Meany





Darren King





Andy Hull


----------



## Mazey




----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Big Proof


----------



## Bardeaux

In India writing the white album


----------



## mariacallas

My fave too ^^


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^so thats how charlotte gainsbourg came to be 


tribal girl said:


> @JoeTheStoner - that's exactly the kinda thing I look for in pics.








Ellen Allien cool gal =)


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2




----------



## Swerlz

Peter Frampton


----------



## mariacallas

Michelle Phillips, Jimi Hendrix and Mama Cass





Johnny Rotten and Sid Vicious





Serge Gainsbourg and Jane Birkin





Sam Cooke






ahhhh I have sooo many I have to dig up from my other harddrives!


----------



## Missalynn




----------



## tribal girl

^GG Allin.

I've just started listening to his music. He was pretty good for a sick fuck. :D


----------



## Kenickie

tribal girl said:


> Joan Jett & Debbie Harry:


i had to save this one. it's amazing awesome.



2oclockbeanfiend.2 said:


> Sarah McLachlan, Madonna, Sting, 2Pac


the randomness of this picture is outrageous.






Patti Smith


----------



## askaboutme

L


----------



## AmorRoark

Kjarri & Orri from Sigur Ros


----------



## Kenickie

kathleen hanna


----------



## Swerlz

Glenn Danzig





Michael Graves


----------



## Kenickie

are you kidding? this is the best picture of Glenn Danzig ever.


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

askaboutme said:


> L








Big L, Ras Kass


----------



## cletus

Great thread idea tg, thought I'd share some on my hard drive:

The Beatles





The Doors





Mick Jagger & John Lennon





John Lennon





The Rolling Stones & Friends








































Lennon with the Stones





The Who















Frank Zappa





Led Zeppelin


----------



## Thame

Nothing to much to this, i just love how bare and grimey it looks. 
My Bloody Valentine


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Classic pics, cletus. Thx.






Nas, Jay-Z (Jay is very over-rated IMO, but with that being said, it was still a fuckin epic moment)






vintage Jay-Z, Nas






Biggie, 2Pac






2Pac, Faith Evans






Ras Kass, Eminem






Eminem, Slaughterhouse


----------



## Kenickie

john doe & exene from X











JD from Le Tigre






The Dresden Dolls






The Runaways






Mos Def


----------



## Pander Bear

for beanfiend"


*NSFW*:


----------



## tribal girl

Kenickie, I think you and I have similar tastes in music. 






I  Exene

Sleater-Kinney:


----------



## OrneTTe

Always cracks me up.







Jerry in Egypt


----------



## Kenickie

tribal girl said:


> Kenickie, I think you and I have similar tastes in music.



i think we do!






Siouxise Sioux (The Creatures era)






Paul Simonon from The Clash





Jack Terricloth from World/Inferno Friendship Society

it's small but :






Stza Crack from Leftover Crack


----------



## JoeTheStoner

father




and son


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

pander bear said:


> for beanfiend"
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



lmfao!


----------



## Dialga

Lennon "snorting coke" lol


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

^ LMAO!






Snoop, Dre, Game (10/03/09 - GET READY!)

NOTE: Pander Bear is mean.


----------



## mariacallas

Love that pic of Siouxsie soux!

The Replacements





Eirik from Kings of Convenience 





KOC





Everything but the Girl





Cocteau Twins





Elisabeth Fraser





Nick Cave 





Ian Curtis


----------



## tribal girl

@mc I  The Replacements. 

I'll probs be postin' quite a few pics of Kurt/Nirvana as there's so many great ones. This one in particular is a favourite of mine:


----------



## EA-1475

Best. Band Picture. Ever.


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

tribal girl said:


>



Not a fan of Dave? Lol


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

Thom Yorke


----------



## JoeTheStoner

expect to see moar madonna. 




good goin' stranger ! =)


----------



## Kenickie

ninjadanslarbretabar said:


> Thom Yorke



that. is. awesome.


----------



## Roger&Me

Jerry Garcia


----------



## Pander Bear

+1 on thom yorke


----------



## MistaJeff

Tim Harrington: I'm not sure if he is gay or not, he sure acts like he is. Les Savy Fav owns either way.


----------



## undead

ian curtis






jeff buckley






bjork






wayne coyne






air


----------



## tribal girl

Vintage Madonna ftw. :D


















I like my b&w's.


----------



## undead

^ me too! and vintage madonna is SO hawt!


----------



## Bill

cletus said:


>



Great post Cletus. This Jimmy Page pic is incredible, definitely my favorite from the thread so far.

Beck and Jack White





Young Pink Floyd


----------



## cletus

^thanks Bill, that is a great pic isn't it? He just oozes cool without trying in that photo.

Some more:

Freddie Mercury





Paul Rodgers





Frank Zappa





Syd Barret


----------



## Bardeaux

OrneTTe said:


> Jerry in Egypt



^ That is fucking epic


Jack White





Issac Brock





Bob Dylan


----------



## Bardeaux

Nico


----------



## JoeTheStoner

liz harris aka grouper

young liz




cool liz




zombie liz ? 





hold the way


----------



## Dialga

*
Bob Dylan of course of course*


----------



## MistaJeff

[/IMG]
Pink Floyd


----------



## lystra

Cedric Bixler Zavala


----------



## lystra

Mary Timony


----------



## tribal girl

^I  her. 

And never heard of this Liz Harris before, but she's pretty damn foxy. :D

Courtney Love:





It's not exactly my favourite pic of her, but I love seeing inside peoples houses and lookin' at all their crap. I think it can reveal a lot about a person. And this was the flat she shared with Kurt in Beverly Hills (around '92).


----------



## Swerlz




----------



## KStoner6tb

*Skynyrd* circa '75





*The fuckin man Ronnie*  Gary Rossington to the left and Steve Gaines to the Right


----------



## ladyinthesky




----------



## MistaJeff




----------



## izzy66

patti smith and jim carroll... rip jim








great t-shirt









plant and page


----------



## Pander Bear

frank zappa with his parents


----------



## Swerlz




----------



## Bill

*Jonny Greenwood*









*St Vincent*









*Jack White*


----------



## memphiseve




----------



## JoeTheStoner

ben frost chillin in the darkness. new album out, get that


----------



## coelophysis

Neutral Milk Hotel





Chad Vangaalen


----------



## Pander Bear

a few tom waits pics


----------



## AmorRoark

God, Bono _always_ looks like a douchebag.


----------



## Jackal

Buttholes!


----------



## Nib

Brandon Boyd (Incubus)






Mike Einziger (Incubus)


----------



## MistaJeff

Chris Barnes





Tom Araya


----------



## Pegasus

Great thread...
















Couple nice ones of Jeff Buckley.

Edit- Just found this one...  Never seen it before.


----------



## AmorRoark

Leontyne Price


----------



## gloeek

Gerard Way of My Chemical Romance




Lacey Mosley of Flyleaf

and then all my 60's, 70's, and 80's heros.


----------



## Pander Bear

AmorRoark said:


> Leontyne Price



be still my heart


----------



## cletus

MistaJeff said:


>



These pictures make me laugh, because in three simple steps, they catalogue Ozzy's descent into madness. :D


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

i like this thread but i dont want to put that lou reed n nico pic or else i know im gonna put some more n some more n it just will never stoppah dee do dah, doop pah dee hey, my oh my oh what a wonderful day


----------



## MistaJeff




----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

you bitch, now i have to do it !!!!


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

i want a fucking poster of that pic, its my most meaningful pic of musician, there is something in that pic that gets it for me, n yeah ive got this big bias, do to, velvet n nico, being my fav album, ever


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## MistaJeff




----------



## mariacallas




----------



## coelophysis

^ Ohh the next time I planned to post pics in here I was going to post Ms. Simone. I adore her


----------



## undead

andrew bird






tom jenkinson (aka squarepusher)











mike skinner (the streets)


----------



## gloeek

Karen O




Freddie Mercury




Hayley Williams




Lacey Mosley




Gerard Way




Blondie



Joan Jett



Nico



PJ Harvey




Bob Dylan


----------



## mariacallas

^Nice. But isn't that COURTNEY LOVE pretending to be Joan Jett? 

And Laika... i luvs Nina 

Joao and Astrud Gilberto




Astrud Gilberto




Nick Rhodes and Jerry Hall




Leonard Cohen and Suzanne Vega




Jane Wiedlin




Juliana Hatfield




Steve Kilbey of the Church




Ian McCulloch of Echo and the Bunnymen




Robert Smith of the Cure...soo HOT


----------



## gloeek

Robert Smith is one sexy man. I  The Cure!

And I believe that is actually Joan Jett. It looks just like her. But the caption would say otherwise. Hmmm


----------



## tribal girl

^Nah, it's _definitely_ Courtney Love.

More Exene Cervenka (X):















For those who don't know. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzkNdOY03Q4


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Tupac Shakur and Jada Pinkett-Smith














 (performing Fresh Prince/Jazzy Jeff "Parents Just Don't Understand")


----------



## coelophysis

Do Make Say Think


----------



## Kenickie

thats courtney love, dear. it's from her book. i have it. 






shirley manson


& cuz we're talking about her






courtney love


----------



## mariacallas




----------



## MistaJeff

Charlie Manson


----------



## leigh12

*NSFW*:


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

Finder


----------



## Pander Bear

this one is better


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Alicia Keys


----------



## doesntmatter

Dessa Darling (Doomtree)









nom


----------



## mariacallas

Hotttttttttt


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ indeed





rip jmj. get well mca





madonna + shell toe adidas + fat laces = 

 good lawd


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

M I A


----------



## undead

dev hynes.


----------



## coelophysis

K. Barnes(of Montreal)





Arcade Fire





Animal Collective


----------



## shikidala

Lovefoxx










CSS


----------



## Kenickie

i love CSS

Lovefoxxx & Beth Ditto















this is from pop magazine, and there is a GORGEOUS picture of her in a green gigantic dress, which i cannot find. 






Alice Glass from Crystal Castles


----------



## Mysterier




----------



## JoeTheStoner

i like all 3 facial expressions in this pic. HUH


----------



## shikidala

Kenickie said:


> i love CSS
> 
> Lovefoxxx & Beth Ditto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is from pop magazine, and there is a GORGEOUS picture of her in a green gigantic dress, which i cannot find.



Awesome you have good taste, can we be CSS loving buddies? I'd love to party with Lovefoxx along with CSS, imagine Ditto would be a lot of fun too.


----------



## AmorRoark




----------



## Mysterier

from the local LA group _Avi Buffalo_, Rebecca Coleman: she is so hot.


----------



## b-rad t




----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

lol


----------



## coelophysis

^ Haha it almost looks like he was waiting for Obama to walk by him at the perfect time to snap the picture, rather than the 2 of them taking a photo together.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

it also looks like a shop


----------



## Putingrad

Wonderful thread, I'm getting chills up my spine from so many of these! Some of my fave artists which seem to be missing so far...

Stuart Murdoch/Belle and Sebastian:









The Smiths:









Simon Posford (Shpongle, Hallucinogen):


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

Brian Wilson of the Beach Boys has always been a thinsporation for me





Ron Thal is another true dude.


----------



## Pander Bear

good smiths pics


----------



## undead

^ agreed. that was gonna be my next post. i've been lazy though! :D

i  morrissey and marr.


----------



## MistaJeff

*NSFW*:


----------



## tribal girl

Moar Kurt:


----------



## Rated E

Animal Collective









Yeah Yeah Yeahs





The Knife





The Strokes





Lou Reed





The Beatles


----------



## Rated E

Boards of Canada









Bat for Lashes









Burial


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^god damn natasha khan is beautiful. wicked knife pic too and mysterious burial






fan dΣath


----------



## tribal girl

Joan Jett and the other less interesting one from The Runaways.


----------



## Transcendence

*NSFW*: 










mods note-- giant image ruinin' mah day


----------



## JoeTheStoner

tribal girl said:


> Moar Kurt:


even moar + a kitten =)

















^ i love how he looks at the kitty in that one. and the kitten jumpin is pretty cool as well.


----------



## Transcendence

Fuck Kurt. You know what time it is? It's time for 

*BRIAN MOTHERFUCKIN' 
*







*ENO, BITCH*


----------



## JoeTheStoner

*NSFW*: 





Transcendence said:


> *BRIAN MOTHERFUCKIN'
> *
> 
> *ENO, BITCH*


----------



## Mysterier




----------



## Jack Jiggity Jaw




----------



## Broken_LCD

Amy Winehouse





Cage





Elliott Smith





Emily Haines





Pete Doherty


----------



## mariacallas

lawl


----------



## tribal girl

Ana Matronic (Scissor Sisters):






She's hawt.


----------



## Pander Bear

*MOAR ENO!!!*


----------



## coelophysis

Ana Matronic is indeed a hottie 
And yay for more Eno


----------



## CashewXD

Kurt. My idol.




Joan Jett




H.R. (it makes me so mad that he's severely against homosexuality)




I love you James Hetfield


----------



## Roger&Me




----------



## MistaJeff

*NSFW*:


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## CashewXD

^i love this thread because there is SO many kurt cobain pictures.


----------



## coelophysis

Jack Jiggity Jaw said:


> ]



*drools*


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2




----------



## shikidala

The Subways





Roisin Murphy (Moloko)


----------



## Roger&Me

RIP DJ Screw


----------



## MistaJeff

Glen Benton






Beefcake the Mighty






Steve Harris


----------



## CashewXD

^nice tights bitch


----------



## MistaJeff

What do you think of skin tight leather pants? Bruce Dickinson's junk was on display for the entire 80s.


----------



## Mysterier

i love Kurdt's Mudhoney shirt.


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

B.O.B. aka Bobby Ray


----------



## CashewXD

lots of henry rollins
















hah i lol'd at this one^




^i'm doing a block print of this one for art class at my school.


----------



## Bill




----------



## CashewXD

blondie




courtney and francis




bjork




I WOULD BANG A CHICK SO HARD THAT WAS THAT HOT AND PLAYED GUITAR AS GOOD AS THE CHICKS FROM HEART DO


----------



## askaboutme

*relax dude*



CashewXD said:


> I WOULD BANG A CHICK SO HARD



http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=469102


----------



## CashewXD

^this

EDIT: is fucking hilarious


----------



## lystra

the beatles-









-slint


----------



## Pander Bear

lulz


----------



## CashewXD

lystra said:


> the beatles-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -slint


beatles pic is trippy. the beatles are trippy. acid is the beatles.


----------



## stinkfoot

CashewXD said:


> I WOULD BANG A CHICK SO HARD THAT WAS THAT HOT AND PLAYED GUITAR AS GOOD AS THE CHICKS FROM HEART DO



actually ann doesn't play guitar and nancy isn't that good of a guitar player. the good guitar players in that band were the 2 male guitar players.


----------



## stinkfoot

*the melvins*


----------



## AmorRoark

Kazu Makino & her husband form Blonde Redhead


----------



## Bill

Buckethead & That 1 Guy





Adam Jones


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Rakim Allah


----------



## CashewXD

stinkfoot said:


> actually ann doesn't play guitar and nancy isn't that good of a guitar player. the good guitar players in that band were the 2 male guitar players.


damn... really? well i would still bang the chicks from heart. if they were younger. they are probably old now.


----------



## thunderinacircle

soooo predictable for me, but hey...it was needed


----------



## Pander Bear

neko case dump


----------



## coelophysis

Panda Bear













Godspeed You Black Emperor




Zach of Beirut looking at my art.


----------



## MistaJeff




----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

C-c-c-c-c-c-c-cocaine!


----------



## CashewXD

I DO COCAINE!!!!

i love dethklok. i was going to go see them but the tour is over now. metalocalypse is such a funny show.


----------



## bobo9390

Bring Me The Horizon





Primus





Greeley Estates


----------



## askaboutme

rody walker rockin out with a burr


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

Shawn Lane anyone?


----------



## CashewXD

^fat guitarists ftw! michael romeo


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

=(


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

pinback


----------



## Bill




----------



## CoffeeDrinker

CashewXD said:


> ^fat guitarists ftw! michael romeo



I'd "tap" that


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## Pander Bear

history's most authentic and non-commercial rock musician of all time certainly posted for enough fucking photographs.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

The Wood Brothers anyone?


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Immortal Technique


----------



## tribal girl

Chrissie Hynde:


----------



## MistaJeff

The Belush


----------



## rm-rf




----------



## gloeek

THE SOUNDS!


----------



## Mysterier




----------



## Bill

^They put on such a great show. Check this out Mysterier, it was the first and only time I seen The Flaming Lips. Ever wonder what 10k laser lights look like?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQ8BjWTxrN0

:]


----------



## gloeek

the shins


----------



## Roger&Me

John Coltrane


----------



## Swerlz




----------



## MistaJeff




----------



## LouReed

Great thread





Albert King and Jim Morrison




Brian Jones and Jimi Hendrix


----------



## JayBlack

Oli Sykes


----------



## JayBlack

*Hhll*

Heavy Heavy Low Low


----------



## Roger&Me

Louis Armstrong


----------



## phan




----------



## mariacallas

Tom Waits













Mamas and the Papas





Mama Cass Eliot




Um...ed, I have your halloween costume right here


----------



## Bill

Wow Lou that Albert and Jim picture is beyond awesome.

Here be some Buckethead


----------



## MistaJeff




----------



## Roger&Me

Fat Bastard


----------



## China Rider

*I was at this show, in Philly*

Bob Weir on his 67th birthday this past October:






He took it off after the first song in the 2nd set


----------



## JoeTheStoner

nevar saw a pic of her till just now, i thought she would have dark hair for some reason =/


----------



## MistaJeff




----------



## tribal girl

*Mary Timony:*


----------



## Bill




----------



## MistaJeff




----------



## MistaJeff

I'm starting to dig The Zombies. They drink champagne in bath tubs and hang out with apes, whats not to love?


----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## Bill

I can't think of anyone more talented in music today.


*NSFW*:


----------



## coelophysis




----------



## Bill

You're awesome Laika :]


----------



## AmorRoark

God, Neko is so sexy.


----------



## coelophysis

Bill said:


> You're awesome Laika :]



Hey well thanks. 
But I must admit I forgot one of the staples of all musical history...


----------



## berocca

Kraftwerk


----------



## berocca

Sugarcubes


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Game, Stat Quo, Dr. Dre, Common





Stat Quo, Game, Dr. Dre





Dr. Dre, Ashanti, Game





Game, Dr. Dre





Game, Dr. Dre, Busta Rhymes, Mel-Man, Cappadonna


----------



## Jack Jiggity Jaw




----------



## MistaJeff




----------



## Mo'f'k'n_KFC

2Pac the best musician, poet, and lyric writer that has ever lived


----------



## Pander Bear

you haven't read much actual poetry, have you?


----------



## Rated E

MistaJeff said:


> I'm starting to dig The Zombies. They drink champagne in bath tubs and hang out with apes, *whats not to love?*



They drink champagne in bath tubs and hang out with apes.


----------



## Rated E

gloeek said:


> the shins



The guy on the right looks like one of the dudes from Grizzly Bear (who looks like a dude who was in my brother's year at school - though the dude in my brother's year at school looks even more so like the Grizzly Bear dude than the 'on the right' dude looks like the Grizzly Bear dude.)

Know this and know it well.


----------



## Feste

Saul Williams.


----------



## mariacallas

Love this picture.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## Kenickie

yeah I saw the movie opening night. Goooooood shit.


----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## Jack Jiggity Jaw

Outsidaz




















Redman


----------



## oneswtwld




----------



## oneswtwld




----------



## MistaJeff




----------



## mariacallas

Kenickie said:


> yeah I saw the movie opening night. Goooooood shit.



So, did Kstew redeem herself or did she basically act like a more sullen Bella (stuttering, blinking, lip biting)  in a mullet?


----------



## tribal girl

^Hey, _leave_ her alone.   :D


----------



## SleepingTaper

Peter Brotzmann & Toshinori Kondo


----------



## mariacallas

tribal girl said:


> ^Hey, _leave_ her alone.   :D



Hey, I just have a gripe with her acting  
Buttttttttt....she looked really really good in the Runaways premieres!


----------



## ocean

^I like Kriten Stewart. I think she is hot. And she isn't such a terrible actress! 
I want to know how good that movie was..........


----------



## mariacallas

She was good in Panic Room and Zathura . When I first saw Twilight, I thought she was pretty okay. But then I saw her in Jumper and Into the Wild, Welcome to the Rileys and the Messengers, and saw her interviews and I was like wait...she isn't ACTING at all. She is practically acting the exact same way in most of her movie roles and its actually how she is IRL...hence my criticism of her acting skills (I like it when a person is somewhat different from his or her character, for example Rob is totally the opposite of Edward, or the dude who plays Jason Stackhouse in True Blood...) 
I am rambling. Lets take this to Film and Televison  
I have yet to watch the Runaways, and I hope, I hope, KStew will surprise me!


----------



## Kenickie

mariacallas said:


> So, did Kstew redeem herself or did she basically act like a more sullen Bella (stuttering, blinking, lip biting)  in a mullet?



oh she did it good. reLL good. Snorting coke fucking girls huffing glue teaching girls to jill off breaking shit and cursing lots. Fun fun!


----------



## Kenickie

they did over glam the fucking a little. Cherie and Joan weren't doing it like THAT, it was much more sweaty and visceral and raging than how they showed it, vut it still turned me on.


----------



## Kenickie

k-jett?

kinda more ontopic (who makes runaways thread?)


----------



## mariacallas

^^^Post here!!!

Ze Runaways thread in F&T


----------



## Cloudburst




----------



## tribal girl

^He was really doing way too much H by xmas 93'. A lot of those shots Alice Wheeler took during that day are scary to look at. Especially the ones of him and Kim Deal. 

Nice avatar btw. 



			
				mariacallas said:
			
		

> I am rambling. Lets take this to Film and Televison



Yes boss. :D

I think I'm gonna have to bump the ol' cool pics of actors thread for some kstew appreciation. 

Back on topic, and yet another Kurt pic because I obviously love/d that guy something crazy.


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Jack Jiggity Jaw said:


> Outsidaz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redman



Jerzee!






old school Outz w/ Em


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

more Pace Won/Outsidaz/Eminem


----------



## lonewolf13

Waylon Jennings




Johnny Cash




Jackson Taylor


----------



## SleepingTaper

two of the best on the scene today!!!!!

Top: Bassnectar

Bottom : Dieselboy


----------



## Bill




----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Rakim Allah


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

speaking of The God...


----------



## theotherwoman

Gord Downie


----------



## Kenickie

id hit that shit reLL hard


----------



## MistaJeff




----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## Kenickie

who is that?!!?!?!?!

because i want it in my bed


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ hehe, me too! lol. her name is vanessa tosti one half of the electro-clash duo "crossover" 
check em out @ http://www.myspace.com/crossoveranticvlt


----------



## Jack Jiggity Jaw

Ricky Nelson




Ton Waits




The Boss(Bruce Springsteen)70s


----------



## rm-rf

Chuck Schuldiner


----------



## Kenickie

its prince

no

really

and steven tyler looks like the joker:







fucking shit man






gonna stop nao


----------



## MistaJeff

The Chap, their singer looks like a child molester.


----------



## solivia

gallows. frank carter. what a hot mofo


----------



## Kenickie

Smiths


----------



## zydrunas

more please.


----------



## motiv311




----------



## AmorRoark

Everybody in The Chap looks like a child molester, lol.


----------



## Kenickie

yeah whats the story with the dude with the glasses?

_major_ creeper


----------



## ChickenScratch




----------



## MistaJeff

DVDA






Way too cool for pants.


----------



## Bill

Skip James






Son House 






Robert Johnson


----------



## Mazey

Bruce Springsteen at McDonalds


----------



## Kenickie

bill knows the BLUES











kinda maybe my first ever serious girl crush

wanted to violate that pale junkie punk girl so fucking hard


----------



## Help?!?!

Layne Staley 





Mark Lanegan


----------



## Bill

*Buckethead*










*SRV*










*David Gilmour*











*NSFW*:


----------



## Ramirez

*NSFW*:


----------



## MistaJeff




----------



## coelophysis




----------



## captainbackfire

Kenickie said:


> bill knows the BLUES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kinda maybe my first ever serious girl crush
> 
> wanted to violate that pale junkie punk girl so fucking hard



who is she, i need a name... i'ma stalk her. oh my fucking god she's perfect.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Noveller









^ feelin the jacket.


----------



## Kenickie

captain - she's Brody Dalle from The Distillers/Spinnerette.






le tigre 






Dresden Dolls 

i could do pages upon pages of Dresden Dolls/Amanda Palmer.


----------



## tribal girl

Kathleen Hanna. And I found some awesome pics of her today.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ the guy on her shirt kinda looks like eric from true blood. well the face does, that is one tan bod.

one of the gals from "Zwischenwelt"





not too sure whats going on, but i like it!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

one half of zerkalo ( i think thats russian for "mirror" )




^ LQQks like a ghost behind her. spo0o0oky.

when i was sick


----------



## tribal girl

Just found another awesome Madonna pic.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ luv it

here's a pic of olof dreijer as his oni ayhun persona




live clip
and one of him with his sister karin




i bet they would be very strict gymnastic coaches.


----------



## addictedbitch

Alice in Chains




And of course Sublime


----------



## tribal girl

JoeTheStoner said:


> ^ luv it



Glad you like. Here's some more.


----------



## AmorRoark

Kenickie said:


> captain - she's Brody Dalle from The Distillers/Spinnerette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> le tigre



I'm a gasoline gut with a vaseline mind!


----------



## Feste

The Knife dressed up as the early 90s gymnast coaches is terrifying.


----------



## AmorRoark

Bob Dylan and Allen Ginsberg at Kerouac’s grave, Lowell, MA - 1975


----------



## MistaJeff

I dig the baby.


----------



## Jamshyd

I just saw this:






... He's actually hot when he leaves his chest-hair unshaved .

He still fails at music though.


----------



## DamagedLemon

AmorRoark said:


> Bob Dylan and Allen Ginsberg at Kerouac’s grave, Lowell, MA - 1975



Wow, thanks for that first picture, I love it. All three of them are amazing.

Is that Beck in the second one?


----------



## junctionalfunkie

Paul Westerberg





Tom Waits





Johnny Thunders





Warren Zevon





Jello Biafra





Mike Ness


----------



## Vittoria

Kirk Hammett


----------



## MistaJeff




----------



## Azron

Layne Stayley RIP


----------



## tribal girl

*Sleater-Kinney*


----------



## Keaton

Switchfoot at the San Diego county fair


----------



## alasdairm

^ that's a remarkably unremarkable picture...

alasdair


----------



## Keaton

Yea. I'm aware.


----------



## GlassAss420

jeff tweedy


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ Dopplereffekt


----------



## AmorRoark

DamagedLemon said:


> Wow, thanks for that first picture, I love it. All three of them are amazing.
> 
> Is that Beck in the second one?



Yes, the second pic is Beck and thanks!


----------



## Bill

^ I just found out this morning that Beck is married to the red headed girl that was friends with the nerds in Dazed and Confused.

Picture related - moar Beck


----------



## unknownxpleasures

*Minor Threat*






*Black Flag*


----------



## Jack Jiggity Jaw

Mogwai


----------



## JoeTheStoner

janis joplin has grace slick in a choke hold. 

^ seriously don't miss the grace slick interview linked above, she talks about being "fully ready to dose him (president nixon) with a whole bunch of LSD." coolest chick ever! :D also shows her cool paintings.







> Dr. Gonzo: Music, man. Put that tape on.
> Raoul Duke: What tape?
> Dr. Gonzo: Jefferson Airplane, "White Rabbit".


----------



## tribal girl

^That's awesome. I  Janis.


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## Myshkin

unknownxpleasures said:


> *Black Flag*



Excellent taste. Lovely avatar too.


----------



## tribal girl

Kenickie said:


>



Yes, I'm lovin' it. 

I love looking in celebrities bedrooms and looking at all their shit. Well, anyone really. Not just celebrities. :D


----------



## tlks2Angels




----------



## JoeTheStoner

tribal girl said:


> ^That's awesome. I  Janis.


likewise  amazing voice, so soulful.

a couple more of janis and grace.




^ janis looks like royalty in that one.




pretty smiles :D


----------



## Kenickie

size


*NSFW*: 










josh homme


----------



## junctionalfunkie




----------



## Max Power

hope this isn't a repost


----------



## Max Power




----------



## coelophysis

Built to Spill


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## tribal girl




----------



## tribal girl

*Kat Bjelland:*


----------



## Mysterier

*NSFW*:


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Cold Cave


----------



## Azron

The Mars Volta pose backstage after winning Best Hard Rock Performance for Wax Simulacra


----------



## oneswtwld

Dungeon Fam


----------



## Volundr

Sunn O)))






John Frusciante






Ulver


----------



## oneswtwld

Gravediggaz








Prince Paul


----------



## coelophysis

Langhorne Slim


----------



## tribal girl

*Mary Timony
*


----------



## ocean

Bjork-










Florence Welch-


----------



## MrLeading

The Tallest Man on Earth


----------



## JoeTheStoner

mr. and mrs. bowie


----------



## Kenickie

I WANT TO DOUBLE DATE WITH THEM. and Iman is wearing my nailpolish. -_- i actually just came to post a Bowie picture.


----------



## Kenickie

does an animated band count?


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Kenickie said:


> I WANT TO DOUBLE DATE WITH THEM. and Iman is wearing my nailpolish. -_- i actually just came to post a Bowie picture.


hehe cool. his hair in that one ^ reminds me of a partly cloudy sky when the sun is setting


----------



## tribal girl

*PJ Harvey*


----------



## oneswtwld

The Efekt - (THe site says E:ffect, but it was never changed cause they didnt care after they disbanded)  Very short-lived band.... some of the best music ever made..... and it was by high schoolers in upstate NY


----------



## oneswtwld

Killarmy





Killah Priest





Cilvaringz





4th Disciple





Bronze Nazareth











The New Deal





The New Deal





Jamie Shields (of The New Deal) at Moog Fest





The New Deal


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## tribal girl

*Janis*


----------



## tribal girl

Corin Tucker


----------



## Unbreakable

Whole Wheat Bread

A totally black punk rock band


----------



## oneswtwld

Unbreakable said:


> A totally black punk rock band



What is "totallly black?"


----------



## Unbreakable

oneswtwld said:


> What is "totallly black?"




like all the band members are black.... 

they kick ass btw  i saw them live once.... good times.... the song Old Man Samson is pretty sweet...


----------



## GræyScüll




----------



## Kenickie

harD.C.ore


----------



## Unbreakable

When they where younger... Bad Religion






Flogging Molly






Streetlight Manifesto


----------



## ocean

tribal girl said:


> *PJ Harvey*



 her.


----------



## oneswtwld

Too Short




































Puff that Blunt son....T.H.U.G. L.I.F.E.






Krazie Bone (Lethaface)


----------



## oneswtwld




----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ they all made classics. good stuff. 

continuing with rappers... ghostface killah


----------



## Kenickie

a very bizarre looking Danzig & Henry Rollins


----------



## Jack Jiggity Jaw




----------



## tribal girl

Been listening to loads of The Bangles recently. I can never tire of Susanna Hoffs voice. And my God, she looks fuckin' amazing for 51. I literally gasped when I read the wiki. 






She looks better now than she did back in the day. And not at all synthetic or cosmetically enhanced looking either. Very natural. And she's had two kids!. 

I remember when I was a kid, I cried when they split up.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ oh my she is beautiful ! looks half her age in that pic.  /me walks like an egyptian, only song i know by them i know of =/

whoa, surprised i have their greatest hits on my puter. found it when i went to search for the egyptian song. i guess i d/l'd it for that song then forgot about it. playing it now


----------



## Jack Jiggity Jaw

Mazey said:


> Bruce Springsteen at McDonalds


Great Pic!!!


----------



## oneswtwld




----------



## Kenickie

i guess there is not one decent picture of a rapper in the history of rappers


----------



## Kenickie

since i've been playing a lot of them lately






Joan Jett & Lita Ford fuckin shreddin'






3some


----------



## Bill

^ Super hawt

Have some Thom and Jonny


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## Unbreakable

\


----------



## Kenickie

tribal girl said:


>



holy jesus christ that's amazing


----------



## tribal girl

Isn't it just. The inclusion of the little girl makes it a much stronger image than if she wasn't in it I reckon.

Here's another nice one.


----------



## Kenickie

i wonder if that little girl grew up to be a pistols fan lol


----------



## ocean




----------



## Kenickie

I WAS JUST GONNA POST HER


----------



## WastedMuch




----------



## ocean

Kenickie said:


> I WAS JUST GONNA POST HER



Great minds...... 

Florence is amazing......and Beautiful.


----------



## hellkitten




----------



## oneswtwld




----------



## ocean

Bat for Lashes- (She's such a cutie)


----------



## ocean




----------



## Mysterier




----------



## JoeTheStoner

Russian Red (she isn't russian, its the name of her favorite lipstick color)


----------



## oneswtwld

change of mind


----------



## oneswtwld

minimalistic perfection at its best:


----------



## tribal girl

Oh shit, I just heard about this lil' supergroup - *Wild Flag*.






Mary Timony, Janet Weiss, Carrie Brownstein, and...some _other_ bird. It doesn't even matter who the hell she is.

_*Gets dizzy with hysteria*_

COME TO LONDON!


----------



## ocean

^The chick in the bottom right looks like Shirley Henderson a bit


----------



## oneswtwld

I saw these guys during this tour.... they were tripping their faces off... one of the best shows ive ever seen.

it was billed as "TR3: featuring TIm Reynolds from Dave Matthews Band"

so all these ....people .... showed up expecting to see Dave... then TR3 came on an hour late and Tim steps up to the mic in a leather jump suit and gas mask.... he says "The visions are slowly going away..."

after about 15 minutes there were 10 people left...

Athe the end of the show... there were maybe 5....  the band stuck around to chill... cause they were still tripping balls!!!!

Tim used to (and i am sure still does on occasion) LOVE eating mushrooms.... don't we all?


----------



## tribal girl

*Cyndi Lauper*


----------



## ocean

^Yes!!!!!! I  Cyndi, she's so cute!
Could you imagine the 80's without her????

TribalGirl, I had a dream about you last night.....we were hanging out in your room and listening to music


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

The original punk, alternative, rebel icon. 
Woody Guthrie


----------



## tribal girl

ocean said:


> ^Yes!!!!!! I  Cyndi, she's so cute!
> Could you imagine the 80's without her????



Most people seem to think she's ugly. To me, she was always beautiful and still is. You know she's nearly 60!. 




















ocean said:


> TribalGirl, I had a dream about you last night.....we were hanging out in your room and listening to music



Huh, if only you _could_ just pop round like that. 

Were we listening to anything specific?. :D


----------



## papa




----------



## Kenickie

papasomni said:


>



jimi and my dad looked so alike when they were younger it's frightening


----------



## 33Hz

oneswtwld said:


>



Best mod haircut in the history of mod haircuts. 

i can has colour


----------



## ocean

tribal girl said:


> Most people seem to think she's ugly. To me, she was always beautiful and still is. You know she's nearly 60!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh, if only you _could_ just pop round like that.
> 
> Were we listening to anything specific?. :D


I don't remember what we were listening to........
I do remember saying "Your walls are a different shade of pink than in the photos I saw" (I guess 'cause I saw your bedroom pics).

And yeah, Cyndi is kinda like Johnny Depp or Angelina Jolie- They seem to get better with age which is so not fair.........Every minute my face seems to be falling :D hahaha I'm kidding.


----------



## tribal girl

^I think it's cuz Cyndi's so young at heart. So vivacious you know?. I reckon that's the secret to her youthfulness. 

Corin Tucker (Sleater-Kinney) arm wrestling Mary Timony. OMG.


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## ocean

^Blondie +Iggy= Awesome.


----------



## oneswtwld




----------



## ricardo08

Tosin Abasi


----------



## theotherwoman

Chris Cornell











mmmmm


----------



## oneswtwld

theotherwoman said:


> Chris Cornell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmm



His first solo album was sweet


----------



## tribal girl

I  this.


----------



## ocean

^Very cute.........
I can't believe how many years ago that was. 
Makes me feel so old. :D


----------



## tribal girl

Me too. 

I think you and I are the same age actually.


----------



## Asclepius

I  Flea...he's as cute as a button!


----------



## Fishface

I'd been listening to Robert Johnson for decades prior to the discovery of a photograph of him and I still find this image remarkable - certainly not what I'd had in my mind's eye.


----------



## Asclepius

^Wow, love these old 1920's/30's photos, kinda creepy and beautiful.

*Screamin' J Hawkins*


----------



## tribal girl

Madonna, when she was still cool.


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## Max Power

Fishface said:


> I'd been listening to Robert Johnson for decades prior to the discovery of a photograph of him and I still find this image remarkable - certainly not what I'd had in my mind's eye.



shout out to Muddy Waters too, btw.


----------



## GoldenLovely

Till Lindemann from Rammstein...My rock and roll obsession. Amazing voice, amazing presence.  He can look like a stunning teutonic god or a sweet fuzzy ole teddy bear and either way I might just give up a kidney just to get close to him...Did I mention he was my obsession?


----------



## Asclepius

^lol i do get that, he is physically Titanic, much llike...(I know it'll get deleted but WTF)
Sebastian Chebal, Drool!!


----------



## GoldenLovely

^ hmmm...not bad. 
Kind of looks like Jesus on Steroids.


----------



## Asclepius

^lol Indeed!


----------



## tribal girl

More *Mary Timony*


----------



## Asclepius

*Eddie Vedder/Pearl Jam*


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## Albion

Alice Glass.....a writhing, possessed mystery of a singer




Matthew Bellamy.....in his 'Emperor of the Universe' mode




Peter Doherty....hugely misunderstood, a tragic poet.




And the man who led the way for all these people....John Lennon


----------



## Bill

*Bob Dylan*

nsfw for size

*NSFW*:


----------



## Max Power




----------



## Bill

^ Fuck that's an awesome photo.
I've never heard of him though, I'll check em out.

*Howlin Wolf*






*Robby Krieger*


----------



## Bill

*Neil Young*


----------



## Kenickie

*YELAWOLF*














yeah, i'm fucking obsessed


----------



## Swerlz

Jimmy Urine:





Dani Filth:





Art of Fighters:


----------



## Kenickie

Swerlz said:


> Jimmy Urine:



i kissed that guy...oh fuck  he's pretty disgusting


----------



## oneswtwld




----------



## Bill

*Sigur Ros*






*Explosions in the Sky*






*Godspeed You! Black Emperor*


----------



## Swerlz

Weird Al


----------



## Max Power

I'm diggin' that godspeed pic, it's almost like I can hear the music playing just by looking at it.

here's a grant green tune for you bill (my favorite part starts around 1:30ish):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0N_hd0drIc


----------



## Bill

Man thanks for the recommendation, favorited.
That was seriously awesome.

I especially liked the (organ?) solo around 4:00
I'll def be checking out some more of his stuff...

*Jack White*


----------



## Bill

*Elvis Perkins*


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Makaveli





Kadafi


----------



## Wordswords

*Sebadoh
*


----------



## oneswtwld

BOC









































AE


*NSFW*: 















Amon Tobin


----------



## Bill

*Santana*


----------



## Max Power

this ones for tribal_girl


----------



## slef

Glenn, glenn.....what happened?

eh, still a badass in my book. All 4'10 of him.


----------



## tribal girl

Max Power said:


> this ones for tribal_girl



Perfecto, you know me well. Thanks.


----------



## slef




----------



## tribal girl

I  this photo.


----------



## ocean

Angus and Julia Stone







Little Dragon


----------



## SirTophamHat




----------



## slef




----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

Katie Jane Garside













John Frusciante


----------



## oneswtwld

my photos go bye bye


----------



## Atlien3

my fav artist, bricks on back on deckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk in ATL

<snip>


----------



## coelophysis




----------



## Kenickie

slef said:


>



i have met this man. he is nice. 






karen o & zooey deschanel


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

The late Rozz Williams


----------



## ricardo08




----------



## Kenickie




----------



## oneswtwld

oneswtwld said:


> my photos go bye bye



seriously... where did my pics go>


----------



## tribal girl

^Which ones in particular are you referring to?


----------



## verso

I love these guys, man...


----------



## Mysterier

Cake





Grouper


----------



## ricardo08

Glassjaw


----------



## oneswtwld




----------



## Roger&Me




----------



## oneswtwld

^ upset he wan invite to smoke wit Peter Tosh an'  dem


----------



## coelophysis




----------



## oneswtwld




----------



## tribal girl

Zooey Deschanel and Jenny Lewis


----------



## tribal girl

Corin Tucker and Mary Timony arm wrestling.


----------



## Myshkin

I might've known. 

Here's my hero, Lawrence from Felt:

Before: Fresh-faced, teetotal and obsessively clean. 






After: Homeless heroin addict. 






Lawrence


----------



## Sooner5900

my favorite of J


----------



## ricardo08

Martin Sandström


----------



## Bill

Laika said:


>



Man what a great photo, Laika

Here be some Jonny


----------



## tribal girl

John Peel With Courtney Love circa 1995 (Glastonbury Festival)


----------



## ocean

tribal girl said:


> zooey deschanel and jenny lewis


----------



## Kenickie

Charlotte Gainsbourg


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## christiger

Business Lady. Will always and forever be one of the weirdest bands I've ever seen.


----------



## Max Power




----------



## tribal girl

*Mis-say!
*




*
Madonna and child
*


----------



## ocean

Whoa- Madonna's daughter sure is coming into her own!
She gets more and more beautiful by the year.


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## christiger

lourdes = WOULD


----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## tribal girl

For ocean. 

Jenny Lewis


----------



## ocean

^  Thanks
I love my Jenny 

I imagine you have seen them all but here is a Mary Timony for you:


----------



## tribal girl

Seen them _all_. LOL. 

I probably have.


----------



## ocean

Fever Ray-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lykke LI-













Kate Nash and Regina Spektor-





Kate Nash-









Lily Allen-


----------



## tribal girl

More Mary Timony cuz she's still rockin' it at 40 and is quite possibly the cutest damn woman ever.


----------



## tribal girl




----------



## ocean

^


----------



## tribal girl

Frances Bean Cobain and Kurt Cobain.


----------



## coelophysis




----------



## welshmick




----------



## coelophysis

lil bit


----------



## Kenickie

Santogold 


Lykke Li


----------



## ocean

Lisa Hannigan













Adele-









Apparat-


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i was about to post this in F&Ts awesome picture thread, but then i figured this thread probably existed. 

Regina Spektor
















actually the pictures i can find of her on google and tulmblr kinda suck. she looks best in her videos. like a sexy anne frank.


----------



## ocean

^Yeah, she has such a classic beauty


----------



## Asclepius

Pander Bear said:


> frank zappa with his parents



Sweet.


----------



## oneswtwld




----------



## oneswtwld




----------



## Myshkin

Raymond Pettibon's stuff's great, but I think this may be my favourite Flag sleeve:






Dez Cadena looking young and pretty. With his naive-but-beautiful vocal ad lib transcibed on the cover. Kinda makes me well up, thinking about it. 

Has there been any Bilinda Butcher yet?


----------



## tribal girl

^Do you like Circle Jerks, Sam?


----------



## MrGrunge

PJ Harvey.  Mmmm mmmm, just something about a girl with a guitar


----------



## tribal girl

Speaking of which. 






D'aw look at her face.


----------



## Wolfman83

Jenny Lee Lindberg of Warpaint


----------



## ricardo08

Mehdi Safa (*shels, Mahumodo)


----------



## oneswtwld




----------



## Swerlz

OTEP





Angela Gossow


----------



## oneswtwld




----------



## JoeTheStoner

2pac + mickey rourke = bro luv 








lol they higher than a satellite in orbit. :D


----------



## oneswtwld

^ They really are GREAT friends


----------



## brimz

MrGrunge said:


> PJ Harvey.  Mmmm mmmm, just something about a girl with a guitar



Not just any Guitar a Firebird.
Pity she doesn't choose to play it that much these days.


----------



## oneswtwld

"People tell me
the word blues ain't bad.

It's the worst ol' feeling
I most ever had."


----------



## Bill

Been liking Band of Horses lately
Really dig his voice


----------



## Asclepius

Duke


----------



## panic in paradise

oneswtwld said:


> ^ They really are GREAT friends



yeah - those pictures pour genuineness


----------



## Mysterier




----------



## tribal girl

*Shannon Wright*


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

alice glass. i knew if she was even kinda pretty i was gonna be fucked. 

i'm no connoisseur of hipster fashion.




but i think she should spend less time dressed like this.





and more time looking like this. 

i know from youtube music videos that she can sometimes look like a _Planet of the Apes_ character. but she's pretty. and apparently she can photograph like a pornographic, punk nana (kleinfrankenheim?).

younger than i would have guessed. party hard.


----------



## HeWhoHowls

The perfect example of tortured genius...
Sparky.


----------



## spacebound

good buddies of mine from Nashville, and a big up and coming band, Moon Taxi. Been touring across the country, and played at some solid festivals like Wakarusa. Their new album that is about to drop had the help of MGMT and a guy from all of Jack White's projects producers and sound engineer. 






check out some of their stuff on youtube. Some song recommendations would be All the Rage, Gimme a Light, and Whiskey Sunset.


----------



## Mysterier

Tiffany Lamson of *Givers*.


----------



## coelophysis

Man, I so would..


----------



## Mysterier

Btw, Laika, I saw them live this past Thursday with Cold War Kids, here in Atlanta. My brother invited me to see CWK and I thought it was just them performing. I decided to go kind of last minute and while I was standing outside the venue I saw a Givers poster with the current date and I was so wonderfully surprised. They were incredible live.


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## Kenickie

i came


----------



## Bill

Buckethead and That 1 Guy


----------



## coelophysis




----------



## ricardo08

fever ray


----------



## MikeOekiM

Sleep


----------



## MrGrunge

^ Matt Pike is one badass motherfucker.


----------



## oneswtwld

http://fingersbecomethumbs.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/rittz.jpg


----------



## Bill

JoeTheStoner said:


> 2pac + mickey rourke = bro luv



Lol at first I totally thought that was Thom Yorke and 2pac


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Bill said:


> Lol at first I totally thought that was Thom Yorke and 2pac


whoa. now that you mention that, i definitely see a resemblance. 

nas appears to be in the depths of an ether binge.


----------



## Albion

My all-time favourite poet, singer songwriter and ne'er do well


----------



## Cyanoide

*Gorgoroth*. I still listen to Black Metal every now and then, it was my favourite music as a teenager.


----------



## ColtDan

stevie ray vaughan... such an amazing guitarist


----------



## †€¢}{И¡¢λ£ €¢§†λ$¥

MrGrunge said:


> Mmmm mmmm, just something about a girl with a guitar



Gretchen Menn


----------



## ChickenScratch

this....







reminds me of this....


----------



## †€¢}{И¡¢λ£ €¢§†λ$¥

ChickenScratch said:


> this....
> reminds me of this....



Coincidence?


----------



## ChickenScratch

i can't youtube at work, so i'm not sure.


----------



## Mysterier

she's the female Jimmy Page.


----------



## shady4091

Mikael Stanne of Dark Tranquillity. We were right up fucking front, his sweat was dripping on us. \m/


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## China Rider

easily my favorite living guitarist 

steve sweney from ekoostik hookah


----------



## Kenickie

JoeTheStoner said:


>



god fuck yeah!


----------



## ColtDan




----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner

i searched for an MIA appreciation thread, no luck. so ill have to just post this here and say that the Bad Girls video is without a doubt going down as one of the illest music vids of all time /kanye voice


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MIA don't give a shit




swaggin goin swell


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^her and nicki minaj's 30 seconds were the only part of that performance i liked. 

this duo's been doing it for me as of late. the lead singer happens to be very pretty and has plenty of allure. coincidence! i'm way too cool to like a band that much more because of an attractive female member. just like i'd never watch a movie for a beautiful lead...










they love ray bans
















more of her...

*NSFW*: 




























she looks like an outgoing alice glass.


----------



## Kenickie

^^ their new album came out today. imagine, she could have been the woman to teach you your multiplication tables and sentence structure. i would have been such a better elementary school student if she was my teacher, oh yes! i just saw them literally a week ago today and it was awesome.

i have to agree though joe, the bad girls video is going to go down as maybe her defining video/song. i hadn't been that excited/turned on/fired up/angry/whatever since i saw her first video for Bucky Done Gun. shit gave me chills man, straight up.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

Kenickie said:


> ^^ their new album came out today. imagine, she could have been the woman to teach you your multiplication tables and sentence structure. i would have been such a better elementary school student if she was my teacher, oh yes! i just saw them literally a week ago today and it was awesome.


i've been listening to it all day. it's growing on me. "End of the Line" is my favorite as of now, not counting "Comeback Kid." it doesn't surprise me that she was an elementary school teacher. my major and minor both had a bit of overlapping class requirements with early childhood education majors; those girls partyhardy. sweet that you saw them live. i bet their shows are good, intense fun. hopefully they'll play lollapalooza someday. this year, please.


----------



## Kenickie

hydroazuanacaine said:


> i've been listening to it all day. it's growing on me. "End of the Line" is my favorite as of now, not counting "Comeback Kid." it doesn't surprise me that she was an elementary school teacher. my major and minor both had a bit of overlapping class requirements with early childhood education majors; those girls partyhardy. sweet that you saw them live. i bet their shows are good, intense fun. hopefully they'll play lallapalooza someday. this year, please.



Demons is far and away my favourite. For sure!

I really like this Grimes lady:





















almost posted this in the Fashion thread because obviously this is her @ a show (Chris Benz)

her first listen on NPR

http://www.npr.org/2012/02/06/146463100/first-listen-grimes-visions


----------



## tripnotyzm




----------



## Bill

I was at this show


----------



## Kenickie

GRIMES

see you on a dark night


----------



## XThexXTank

The fucking man.


----------



## coelophysis




----------



## Bill




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

Kenickie said:


>


'cause it deserves another page in the limelight. 

also...


----------



## coelophysis

Bill said:


>



My man!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

John Maus - No Title (Molly) once again he will be mentioned on best of lists towards the end of 2012


----------



## JoeTheStoner

she melts my heart


----------



## ChickenScratch

gonna miss this cat.


----------



## Kenickie

JoeTheStoner said:


> she melts my heart



ugh get inside me. suppose that's tupac's autograph on her belly? 

njena redd foxx






_like a slaughterhouse imma bleed that bitch._







what up Brother West, Sister Banks?


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Kenickie said:


> ugh get inside me. suppose that's tupac's autograph on her belly?


hehe, hologram 2pac was cool n' all but rihanna being rihanna the stoner was definitely the best part of coachella.






Kenickie said:


> _like a slaughterhouse imma bleed that bitch._


_it's gonna be cohesive, it's gonna be my thesis_ %)


----------



## ChickenScratch

HORDE t00r 92


----------



## ColtDan




----------



## ChickenScratch




----------



## motherofearth

transcendence said:


> fuck kurt. You know what time it is? It's time for
> 
> *brian motherfuckin'
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *eno, bitch*



the skullet

Hell/Thunders/Vicious:


----------



## oneswtwld

ColtDan said:


>



got sto be the sure shot


----------



## Bill

ChickenScratch said:


>



Cool pics
Lol I've never seen such a little guitar like that, I wonder what it sounds like, gotta link?


----------



## motherofearth

Love this guy: Warren Fucken Ellis of The Bad Seeds:


----------



## coelophysis

^ howl yeah..

Dirty Three - Sad Jexy

my favorite song from him ever.


----------



## ChickenScratch

bill, that's col bruce hampton.  one of the coolest and craziest motherfuckers on the scene.  he's been around forever, but he's also been under the radar forever.

do some research, you'll be impressed.  he works about as hard as warren haynes.

http://www.colbruce.com/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bruce_Hampton

good article written about him a few years back:

http://colbruce.com/CBHPressKit/Articles/ScottFreemanCreativeLoafing.htm

he played with leftover salmon this past weekend.  one of the better personalities in music.


----------



## WyattWidow




----------



## Tryptamino




----------



## StoneyStace

Danger-mouse is lovely.


----------



## Kenickie

Bill said:


>


 
OMFG!

basically everything from this blog: http://awesomepeoplehangingouttogether.tumblr.com/






Elton John, Lady Gaga, and Sting in drag for some reason??






RZA, Yoko Ono






Bernard Arnault, the Olsen twins, Amy Winehouse and Karl Lagerfeld


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ lotsa money in that last one! amyyyyy 






mr. west, king tut's coffin


----------



## Mazey




----------



## Harleequin




----------



## JoeTheStoner

Sapphire Slows






madonna, willi ninja, drag queens.


----------



## Kenickie

_dirty diana, oh!_ god rihanna, what you do to me?








> Against Me! singer Tom Gabel reveals plans to begin living as a woman in the new issue of Rolling Stone. Gabel, who has dealt privately with gender dysphoria for years, will soon begin the process of transition, by taking hormones and undergoing electrolysis treatments. Gabel will eventually take the name Laura Jane Grace, and will remain married to her wife Heather.


----------



## Kenickie

njena red foxx


----------



## treezy z

will never listen ti against me again.


----------



## Bill

^ I've never listened to Against Me before but why would you stop listening to a band just because of a personal choice one of the members decided to make in which no way at all has anything to do with the music?

Staying on topic, I lurve me sum Jonny


----------



## treezy z

i'm into lifting weights, playing and watching sports, rapping, producing, street fighting, i'm not about to listen to some tranny's band. i didn't listen to against me in the first place though as they're soft/hipster catering/ lack attitude.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^it's about the music, not image. like taylor swift. she probably sucks at street fighting. but i'd still play sega with her. because of lyrics and stuff.


----------



## panic in paradise

JoeTheStoner said:


> Sapphire Slows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madonna, willi ninja, drag queens.



that mask is freaky
_goes to finish making coffee _


----------



## Kenickie

treezy z said:


> i'm into lifting weights, playing and watching sports, rapping, producing, street fighting, i'm not about to listen to some tranny's band. i didn't listen to against me in the first place though as they're soft/hipster catering/ lack attitude.



well that's totally fucked up. only super macho straight dudes like sports? or rap music? only straight dudes can be macho? Omar from the Wire is a hardass and he's gay. transphobia sucks  Against Me! isn't like, hXc or anything like that, but they make smart, fun punk rock music. Who cares if the person who makes it has a dick or a vagina or something in between? 

We Laugh At Danger and Break All The Rules


----------



## ChickenScratch

treezy z said:


> i'm into lifting weights, playing and watching sports, rapping, producing, street fighting, i'm not about to listen to some tranny's band. i didn't listen to against me in the first place though as they're soft/hipster catering/ lack attitude.



this post is fucking awesome for a lot of reasons.


----------



## GodSpeedK

Isaac Brock




Nick Drake




Warren Zevon




Mark Kozelek




Thin Lizzy


----------



## JoeTheStoner

so my dad collects records n' music/pop culture stuff, he knows i fuck with madonna hard and picked up this american life giclee for me  so dope.


----------



## slayerhatesusall

Tangerine dream:





Can:





Gong:





Ash ra tempel with Timothy Leary:




Amon duul II:


----------



## Kenickie

GRIMES wearing a trash bag






lily allen


----------



## hellkitten




----------



## bloodburden

Jonathan Davis :D 




Peter Steele




Eddie Vedder


----------



## xxxyyy

some noise rock folks:




austerity program




big black. when i typed that into google images most of the pictures were porn of white chicks sucking black cock. hilarious. 




michael gira and jarboe of the swans. 




birthday party. a young nick cave on the right.




united sons of toil. great band and i happen to know the lead singer.


----------



## Kenickie

marianne faithfull










oh rihanna!


----------



## Asclepius

^ lol cute. :D


----------



## Pagey

Jimmy Page is cute


----------



## sconnie420

2cellos, fucking amazing


----------



## Bill




----------



## Kenickie

hot damn bill!


----------



## alasdairm

Pagey said:


> Jimmy Page is cute


jimmy page _was_ cute:








alasdair


----------



## Bill

I always liked this picture of him
I think I actually saved it from a post earlier in this thread


----------



## Pagey

alasdairm said:


> jimmy page _was_ cute:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



Is it embarrassing if I say I'd still be all over him if the opportunity presented himself? We already know he doesn't mind younger girls... 



Bill said:


> I always liked this picture of him
> I think I actually saved it from a post earlier in this thread



Same. He look so inspired. I think this is my favorite though:


----------



## Bill

Pagey said:


> He looked so strung out



Fix'd


----------



## Pagey

Hah. They go together.


----------



## motherofearth

Richard Hell






Stiv Bators performing w/ the Dead Boys and some drag queens:






Kid Congo Powers of The Gun Club, Cramps, Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds.... just about every cool band in existence.






Darby Crash of the Germs






And, Jeffery Lee Pierce & Patricia Morrison of the Gun Club


----------



## motherofearth

Also, new Grizzly Bear is accccccce:


----------



## BloodTranceFusion




----------



## tribal girl

Levitating Mary Timony (Wild Flag)


----------



## Pagey

Jimmy Page's back. Super blurry but it's awesome because I took it :D





And there you have Led Zeppelin minus Bonham, which I took as well.


----------



## euphoria

an all time favorite photo of one of my favorite singers - beth gibbons of portishead






and some more just because I love her voice and lyrics


----------



## Bill

^ _I just wanna be a WOMAN_

This must have been a crazy night:


----------



## Albion




----------



## tribal girl

Fiona Apple


----------



## Tryptamino




----------



## Jean-Paul

my arm and daniel johnston


----------



## HeWhoHowls

Spark is my homeboy.


----------



## Tryptamino

Jean-Paul said:


> my arm and daniel johnston



fuck, i would kill to see daniel johnston live!


----------



## akaijunkie

Bigfanofthemdrugs said:


> fuck, i would kill to see daniel johnston live!



no shit!  i want a picture of any of my appendages with Daniel Johnston.


----------



## merkwürdig

RIP


----------



## Kenickie

SEC UBER ALLES

love you alexis


----------



## pk.




----------



## Captain.Heroin

*Torturing Nurse* - Shanghai, China


----------



## Kenickie

spice girls






grimes






bat for lashes


----------



## Bill




----------



## Captain.Heroin

Dead Body Collection


----------



## ChickenScratch

Bill said:


>



fuck yes.  willie nelson is my fucking hero.


----------



## alasdairm

Bill said:


>


genius. nice pic.

alasdair


----------



## Volundr




----------



## motherofearth

Imma do a Nick Cave post here. The squeamish need avert their eyes.

With The Boys Next Door





With The Birthday Party





With Blixa Bargeld in the early Bad Seeds era





With Warren Ellis in the later Bad Seeds era





This exercise taught me all Nick Cave's projects until Grinderman start w/ the letter "B."


----------



## Bill

^ Nick Cave did an incredible job on The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford's sound track score also if you didn't know or hadn't seen the movie

Plus the scene of him singing that ol Jesse James song in the bar is one of my favorite of the movie, it was super over looked too, unfortunately, but I can understand why going up against There Will Be Blood and No Country for Old Men that year

If you haven't seen it, I urge you too soon
Hardly any action I guess for a western as you could call it but some amazing dialogue, awesome acting, really sweet cinematography and incredible sound track

But why am I discussing ghey ass f&t again, I must be turning owly-sexual


----------



## motherofearth

Bill said:


> ^ Nick Cave did an incredible job on The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford's sound track score also if you didn't know or hadn't seen the movie
> 
> Plus the scene of him singing that ol Jesse James song in the bar is one of my favorite of the movie, it was super over looked too, unfortunately, but I can understand why going up against There Will Be Blood and No Country for Old Men that year
> 
> If you haven't seen it, I urge you too soon
> Hardly any action I guess for a western as you could call it but some amazing dialogue, awesome acting, really sweet cinematography and incredible sound track
> 
> But why am I discussing ghey ass f&t again, I must be turning owly-sexual



Goin' over to the darkside, eh Bill? Resist conversion.

I have seen _The Assassination...._ and enjoyed it, despite being in the middle of a Sergio Leone phase. Still, the lack of action didn't bother me b/c I was so taken w/ the dark atmosphere around that flick. I think Nick Cave and Warren Ellis' work played a major part in the fomenting of that atmosphere. But w/ all the hype around Johnny Greenwood's work for _There Will Be Blood_ (which was great, and of a similar, but more textural, nature), I can see how it was not given the nod it deserved.

But that's more F&T taboo talking.


----------



## Bill

^ I like the cut of your jib, guy
Totally agreed


----------



## pk.




----------



## motherofearth

Arguably the most important member of any grunge/punk band, the dilapidated touring van. This one belonged to The Melvins.






Flying the Flag


----------



## stivsmegg




----------



## stivsmegg

Swerlz said:


>


  great fuckin album,! got most of it on my mp3 player always!


----------



## hydroazuanacaine




----------



## motherofearth

hydroazuanacaine said:


>



Awesome picture!


----------



## coelophysis




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

she doesn't like being referred to as "cute."


----------



## Bill




----------



## motherofearth

hydroazuanacaine said:


> she doesn't like being referred to as "cute."



I'm in love love love, and that X 3, w/ her.


----------



## ebola?

lol, the eighties (Skinny Puppy):






ebola


----------



## Bill




----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## GodandLove




----------



## Ninae

Rare look.


----------



## Mysterie

conor oberst











ariel pink











laurel halo


----------



## ColtDan

DJ Premier


----------



## Readbetweentheline




----------



## Illyria99




----------



## JoeTheStoner

black medallions, no gold.


----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## Illyria99

*King ov Hell.*


----------



## Kenickie

_Marianne Faithful photographed by David Redfern_


----------



## Tryptamino

JoeTheStoner said:


>



Death grips!! Such a great fucking group.


----------



## velmwend

Gong eggzeest always


----------



## Illyria99




----------



## Roger&Me

muddy waters

dude was a boss ass boss if there ever was one


----------



## Tryptamino

Deerhunter at FYF, my favorite set of the weekend.


----------



## nuttynutskin

I think /\ that guy needs to take some workout tips from him...


----------



## Illyria99




----------



## nuttynutskin

You aren't a Gorgoroth fan by any chance are you? lulz


----------



## Illyria99

nuttynutskin said:


> You aren't a Gorgoroth fan by any chance are you? lulz



I was before King and Gaahl left.


----------



## Bill

That Bradford pic is awesome Bigfan
He's such a weirdo, what was he even wearing, a little girl hoody?

Here have some Big B


----------



## Tryptamino

Bill said:


> That Bradford pic is awesome Bigfan
> He's such a weirdo, what was he even wearing, a little girl hoody?



It was like a hoodie-shaul-dress thing i dunno


----------



## coelophysis

nuttynutskin said:


> I think /\ that guy needs to take some workout tips from him...



Due to his medical condition, that won't be happening for Mr. Cox.


----------



## nuttynutskin

What does he have? I thought he was just anorexic or something.


----------



## coelophysis

Marfans Syndrome


----------



## Tryptamino




----------



## coelophysis

Noah Bearrr


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## nuttynutskin

Bonus points to anyone who can guess who this is. :D


----------



## stinkfoot

Sunn O)))?


----------



## Tryptamino




----------



## Abject




----------



## Tryptamino

^MC Riiiiiiiide


----------



## Abject

Stretch you on like latex mask
My sigils your epitaph


----------



## coelophysis




----------



## nuttynutskin

stinkfoot said:


> Sunn O)))?



Nope it's Ulver, although they have actually worked with them. :D

Interesting band... Started out in the second wave of Norwegian black metal and metamorposed into I don't even know what to call it lol.


----------



## Tryptamino




----------



## neversickanymore

*NSFW*: 



















*NSFW*: 



snoop





































































good lord it could go on foerver


----------



## Bill




----------



## Tryptamino




----------



## Bill

I wish I could grow some of dat Neil Young chop action


----------



## ChickenScratch

phil kaufman and emmylou harris.  i would still sniff emmylou's present day butthole.

from my favortie blagh.  here is the whole article, great pics in this one.

http://bittersoutherner.com/lawson-little-the-threads-wind-west


----------



## Kenickie

that is a great pic. i have a lot of pictures of my mother's band she was rolling around from folk festival to folk festival with. they all have kids in them. someone has a baby somewhere hanging out. i like her hippie pictures. it's so far away from me. will i have these feelings about pictures of my street art friends and i hanging out, covered in paint and drinking beer in parking lots in 30 years?

i hope so.

so that it's not a picture less post:


*NSFW*: 




me mother, performing as..angel wing? @ ozark mountain folk festival, 1975.


----------



## Bill

Yo mama was a total babe hippie chick, post moar
10/10 would have consumed acid with


----------



## Tryptamino

^lol


----------



## neversickanymore

*NSFW*:


----------



## Inflorescence

Keith Richards cooking in Andy Warhol’s Montauk home, back in 1975. 






[/IMG]


----------



## Inflorescence




----------



## ChickenScratch

stanton moore


----------



## Tryptamino




----------



## Illyria99




----------



## Roger&Me




----------



## ChickenScratch

Roger&Me said:


>



dig it.  wonder what's on the plate being handed to jerry.  certainly not food.


----------



## Roger&Me

lol that dude (parish, maybe?) is pointing at it as if to say "now _this_ is the good shit, man"


----------



## coelophysis

Or, "this one is yours"


----------



## Roger&Me

lol yes or that

jerry seems like he would have been an easy guy to be friends with


----------



## fallout

*Rittz*





*Struggle Waylon Jennings grandon, serving a life sentance. Released a good album.*





*Yelawolf *


----------



## ChickenScratch

Roger&Me said:


> lol that dude (parish, maybe?) is pointing at it as if to say "now _this_ is the good shit, man"



think it's keith godchaux??  maybe??


----------



## Roger&Me

it just may be. 

judging by how jerry looks, that pic is probably circa 76 or 77?

yeah, i would say almost certainly post-74 and pre-78

gonna see if i can find a pic of keith from that era to compare. i've always seen him pictured with much longer hair though


----------



## ChickenScratch

Roger&Me said:


> i've always seen him pictured with much longer hair though



that was really the only thing that made me question whether or not it was keith, the hair.  looks like him with shorter hair.  definitely looks like it was taken during the keith era, though.


----------



## Tryptamino

And now some black and white pictures of death metal bands that foolsgold probably has already posted somewhere in NEMD.


----------



## Roger&Me

ChickenScratch said:


> that was really the only thing that made me question whether or not it was keith, the hair.  looks like him with shorter hair.  definitely looks like it was taken during the keith era, though.



shit broseph it may actually be bobby. he had a similar haircut and beard during that era. hard to say tho


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## DBoyMakaveli




----------



## neversickanymore

Laika said:


> Or, "this one is yours"


  yeah he saying that " last time you did mine, yours, and boby's.. this time jerry you get the little line, that little fucking line jerry, thats all you get this time. "


----------



## laugh

johnny cash wins /thread


----------



## Dunno

http://downloadwallpaperhd.net/mariah-carey-sexy-wallpaper-hd/


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## Illyria99

*RIP*


----------



## Engage

You guys are so fucking *hardcore.*


----------



## neversickanymore

^*yawn* and back to the picks


----------



## ColtDan




----------



## Tryptamino




----------



## nuttynutskin

Leslie West of Mountain...






Tapio Wilska of Finntroll...


----------



## Tryptamino




----------



## Tryptamino




----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## Tryptamino

4 hours until I go see these guys.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

?uestlove


----------



## JoeTheStoner

sk8 or die


----------



## JackiePeyton




----------



## coelophysis

JoeTheStoner said:


> sk8 or die



die apparently.


----------



## motiv311




----------



## motiv311

and now hes more like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








thom yorke of radiohead, my inspiration


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Laika said:


> die apparently.


o0h RIP eric wright. put out some classics.

and on that note i really hope thugger don't die before his career really takes off. takin actavis off the market ain't going to really help =/


----------



## Kenickie

who is that fucking crazy person???






King Krule


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ was listening to krule not too long ago after i stumbled upon this article in oyster. 



Kenickie said:


> who is that fucking crazy person???


post above is young thug ( yea sounds like a character on the boondocks ) dude can twist and contort the english language like no other. as much as i like T.I. i just listen to young thug's verse on this track.


----------



## Leegrow

I saw this in Rolling Stone a few weeks ago, it's a good picture of Macklemore and his producer Ryan Lewis


----------



## Kenickie

JoeTheStoner said:


> ^ was listening to krule not too long ago after i stumbled upon this article in oyster.
> 
> 
> post above is young thug ( yea sounds like a character on the boondocks ) dude can twist and contort the english language like no other. as much as i like T.I. i just listen to young thug's verse on this track.




ok that shit is fucking crazy. he like lives right -------> over there from me. in the video for "stoner" he's hanging out where Keni gets her comic books/records (Criminal Records) and down the street from where CS used to live. I've heard this guy everywhere but had no idea he was so young and he was from here???? I listen to ratchet streetz 94.5 all the time but don't really care to find out what i'm listening to unless it's really off the fucking shit. wikipedia says that he's about to release his debut album called "Carter IV" which man, PB and I just drove by the billboard for Lil Wayne's album called Carter V on fucking pryor avenue! shiiiiiit. 

here's a picture of alex turner.


----------



## Tryptamino

JoeTheStoner said:


>



What a waste of hash.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Read the full interview and find out why SOPHIE brought a beach ball, a tire and a proper actual octopus to the photo shoot. lmao


----------



## Roger&Me

let's get brown in this motherfucker


----------



## Tryptamino

^pushthlittle daisies an make em cooooome up aww yiss


----------



## JoeTheStoner

yaaasss


----------



## Kenickie

Bill said:


> Yo mama was a total babe hippie chick, post moar
> 10/10 would have consumed acid with



for bill -

on tour circa 1976. ma is the one in the white dress on far right. 


*NSFW*:


----------



## alexthecannibal

Sky Ferreira (2011)





Sky Ferreira (2013)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ sweet.











leather jackets never go out of style


----------



## Mysterie

nosaj thing






hype williams






john maus


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ wicked, all awesome artists.

john maus has crazy energy on stage / in interviews.

btw Mysterie, that latest track ya just put on soundcloud "internet friends" is pretty f'n dope dude. the synths + vocal sample really tie together nicely. good work.


----------



## Mysterie

lol this interview is gr8

he wrote a cute academic piece defending ariel pink from all the flack that he was getting for calling grimes stupid and stuff

ty dawg


----------



## Mysterie




----------



## teenagetragedy




----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ who is it ? beautiful pic.


----------



## teenagetragedy

JoeTheStoner said:


> ^ who is it ? beautiful pic.


 Natalia Kills!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ merci, will check her stuff out.


dig this, Charlotte Gainsbourg by Casper Sejersencharlotte gainsbourge + im listening to trick pony.


----------



## Tryptamino

FlyLo


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ awesome


----------



## CosmicG




----------



## teenagetragedy

JoeTheStoner said:


> ^ merci, will check her stuff out.
> 
> 
> dig this, Charlotte Gainsbourg by Casper Sejersencharlotte gainsbourge + im listening to trick pony.



i love charlotte. "the songs that we sing" one of my fav songs ever


----------



## CosmicG




----------



## alexthecannibal

^ love stevie


----------



## Bill

First real incredible sho I ever seen had Stevie out there singing along side Tom Petty and co.
Think they did ilke 3 together, american girl of course being mecca


----------



## LuGoJ

I believe there is a piano and organ somewhere in there, that makes it qualify as non emd lol

Seriously though, Jean Michelle Jarre is a genius. The dude plays his entire 70 min long albums in one sitting! By himself!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ dope photos. makes me wanna invest in some studio gear instead of just downloading cracked software lol



teenagetragedy said:


> i love charlotte. "the songs that we sing" one of my fav songs ever


just listened to that song. tbh i got into her music in 09 with her third album "IRM" loved the production on the album but with her voice i'll dig anything she sings =)

that new_ death grips on gp_ is wild, very dark lyrics.

*forgive shitty tumblr gif but they go well together...


----------



## JoeTheStoner

sinéad o'connor '95


----------



## David Wooderson

LuGoJ said:


> I believe there is a piano and organ somewhere in there, that makes it qualify as non emd lol
> 
> Seriously though, Jean Michelle Jarre is a genius. The dude plays his entire 70 min long albums in one sitting! By himself!



I would love to have that EMS gear....drooling over all that gear


----------



## Mysterie

im really enjoying her new album






htrk


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ great, always got some htrk on my playlist. if unaware check for standish/carlyon standish's wife, jonnine forms half of htrk


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## Mysterie

holy fk... thx for standish/carlyon, this sound is my jam!! this will keep me buzzing for a while






chrome sparks


----------



## CosmicG




----------



## JoeTheStoner

best twitter since horse_ebooks.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

that is a quality tweet. my favorite is amanda bynes. i'd post some of her material, but she deletes them.


----------



## teenagetragedy

i love the Bjork photos on this thread. she's a really interesting artist + person in general.

my baby kurt


----------



## CosmicG




----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^oh man, what a flavor.






lana by chuck grant, 2010


----------



## Mysterie




----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## subotai

I like a lot of different rappers for a lot of different reasons but I always felt like Kurupt had the coolest and most effortless style. Which is what makes people seem cool to begin with, when it just comes naturally to them


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## Kenickie

teenage fiona apple at lillith fair, 1997


----------



## Kenickie

scary spice


----------



## JoeTheStoner

like once in awhile i somehow end up watching spice girls videos, this might as well be one of those times.

just wanna share this erykah badu pic cause the bee hive/honeycomb work is frreakin awesome






i know when that hotline bling


----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## JoeTheStoner

tinashe *cough bae


----------



## nuttynutskin

You shouldn't light your tongue on fire. Breathing fire is ok tho.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i was flipping through magazines at the store earlier this week and saw that tinashe editorial. great photo. 






grimes at a college radio station, 2012. source doesn't credit the photographer.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine




----------



## nuttynutskin

Attila Csihar











http://secretlexicon.blogspot.com/2012/12/the-many-frightful-faces-of-attila.html


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner

man, great pic. get well...


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## JoeTheStoner

SAY CHEESE


----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## axnow




----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## JoeTheStoner

a timbaland / eminem album needs to happen.


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## Wolfsangel 88




----------



## Wolfsangel 88




----------



## Bella Figura

What good is the picture if nobody knows who it is


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner

yo fukk 12 first of all smoke weed everyday etc. dam how cops be fat af and looks straight up like a cartoon NAILED IT! lol






google that shit. first pic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TOO REAL!


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner

_i'm always hangin with shooters_


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## quiet roar

JoeTheStoner said:


>



Is the woman in the mugshot the same as the other? She looks really pretty in the mugshot but not at all when dolled up.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ yea. perhaps the 7 years in prison changed her swag, but yea those looks... i dunno she just a boss! like in this interview  red/black lumberjack wit the hat to match. 8(

angel olsen. this chick hipped me to this song by her, "shut up kiss me" so good.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

http://www.harpersbazaar.com/culture/features/a18630/lady-gaga-womanhood-essay/

totally having a gaga moment rn


----------



## Mysterie

liked this pic of mall grab


----------



## Jabberwocky

J. Mascis playing as Dinosaur Jr in a farm house in Napa Valley. What a geat show. Circa 2014-15


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Mysterie said:


> liked this pic of mall grab


dude puttin work, respect. you get to see him live ?


----------



## Mysterie

na i wish, he doesnt live far away tho


----------



## Asclepius

Bella Figura said:


> What good is the picture if nobody knows who it is



Britany Speeer.


----------



## Asclepius

Bortany spuur






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Asclepius

Slimeburty brrr


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner

lean sippin boss got another case closed


----------



## JoeTheStoner

/plays Kelela - Take Me Apart\07. LMK.mp3

http://www.thefader.com/2017/10/03/kelela-cover-story-take-me-apart-interview






gooooood


----------



## simco

I know it's a bit old now, but that Debbie Harry shot melts me, Joe.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

cool man. interesting fact... 

In January 1981, "Rapture" was released as the second and final single from the album. The song reached No. 1 on the U.S. Billboard Hot 100 chart, where it stayed for two weeks. *It was the first No. 1 song in the U.S. to feature rap vocals.*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raptu...//en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rapture_(Blondie_song)

like how cool is that


----------



## CFC

Uber-talent Bjork


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ amazing, looks like a nick knight shot...


----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## JoeTheStoner

i really like you post some very grotesque stuff, then iwith some blingy hippity hip hoppa


----------



## CFC

Great contrasts! :D


----------



## nuttynutskin

How's this for contrast?


----------



## JackiePeyton




----------



## Asclepius

^^ hehe Mike Patton ...was watching some old interviews with him the other day. Watched the Making of Angel Dust doc, also - simpler times *sniff*


----------



## nuttynutskin

One should not deep throat their megaphone.


----------



## mal3volent

Frank Ocean


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ tuned to channel orange . dope

today i will be dressing mostly casual


----------



## JoeTheStoner

switch clothes like


----------



## nuttynutskin

CARVE YOUR FLESH AND WORSHIP SATAN!!!


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## mal3volent




----------



## tribal girl

Dale Bozzio


----------



## nuttynutskin

I am actually a musician, I just play with razors as a pastime.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Sadistik Exekution






Beherit


----------



## mal3volent

Rage Against the Machine, 1993


----------



## JoeTheStoner

36 o's, five for the drive. seventeen five.


----------



## mal3volent

The Replacements, 1987


----------



## mal3volent

MGMT


----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## mal3volent

Germs


----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## mal3volent

Ninja, Die fokken Antwoord


----------



## JoeTheStoner

"pitbuLL.... TERRIER" have you seen "black cat white cat"

REPORT: Young Dolph gives $20,000 to baristas fired for playing his rap song at Duke coffee shop

"So check this out, this what we gon do. I know for a fact that the VP at that school get money, but he don't get money like Dolph," he said. "So until y'all get a new job, I got $20,000 for y'all right now."






DOLPH! lol


----------



## mal3volent

That's awesome.


----------



## nuttynutskin

*NSFW*:


----------



## JoeTheStoner

?I was pretty much the only person who was not invited by Kanye??

legendary.


----------



## Asclepius

nuttynutskin said:


>



lol Genuinely, love that HOTNESS but nevertheless








Im a gay/transgender/ fucking anything that ails ya kinda acceptance person -cause I know who the fuck I am, and Im solid with it. Fuck yeah, biatches!


----------



## nuttynutskin

Asclepius said:


> lol Genuinely, love that HOTNESS but nevertheless



Lol... Pretty sure it was just done to be controversial.

Lace up leather pants and NIKES!...


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## Asclepius

^ 



nuttynutskin said:


> Lol... Pretty sure it was just done to be controversial.
> [/IMG]




I gathered. The arousal was spontaneous on my part - I apologise.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Kvarforth would make fun of you for apologizing.


----------



## nuttynutskin

*NSFW*:


----------



## mal3volent

Nutty, you got the devil in you, boy. Get on your knees for Jesus.

Listen to a nice wholesome band like Duran Duran


----------



## Asclepius

nuttynutskin said:


> Kvarforth would make fun of you for apologizing.



...and I would laugh with him as I gouged his testicles, while I reiterated the apology...and we would laugh and laugh and gouge and gouge.


----------



## Asclepius

nuttynutskin said:


> *NSFW*:



...when someone yells, 'eat shit and die!' and you take it slightly, too literally.


----------



## nuttynutskin

mal3volent said:


> Nutty, you got the devil in you, boy. Get on your knees for Jesus.
> 
> Listen to a nice wholesome band like Duran Duran



Lol... I'm down with them, although I haven't really listened to 80's music in a while. Duran Duran, A Flock of Seagulls, Depeche Mode, etc... All good shit.


----------



## mal3volent

Cage the Elephant


----------



## Speed King

Sean Yseult


----------



## Speed King

Kim Deal and Kelly Deal


----------



## spacejunk

the cramps






iggy


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Kurt Cobain:


----------



## JoeTheStoner

...he responds mostly in incomplete thoughts, if they’re thought out at all, and hyperbole: “I’m the best SoundCloud rapper”; “Yeah, I got a song with Taylor Swift on the way”; “I’ma for sure do more than 100K first week.” The lattermost refers to his forthcoming second album, Harverd Dropout. 

pump x swift... gettin emotional rn.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

JoeTheStoner said:


> "pitbuLL.... TERRIER" have you seen "black cat white cat"
> 
> REPORT: Young Dolph gives $20,000 to baristas fired for playing his rap song at Duke coffee shop
> 
> "So check this out, this what we gon do. I know for a fact that the VP at that school get money, but he don't get money like Dolph," he said. "So until y'all get a new job, I got $20,000 for y'all right now."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOLPH! lol



Blue ice on me, in my jumper like I’m a Blue Devil
Fuck it this fall I'ma go enroll in Duke
Every Friday, smoke 2 pounds with the students
How it feel when every time you kiss your baby mom?
Boy you kissin’ my dick, you know how she use her tongue


----------



## Speed King




----------



## Speed King




----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## Speed King




----------



## Kenickie

Kate Bush


----------



## JoeTheStoner

same ol' soup, just reheated ?\_(๑❛ᴗ❛๑)_/?


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## Asclepius

^Thats not Phil Collins!


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

sky ferreira by sandy kim


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

by neon tommy. re-cropped. 2014. 6400 iso (digital).


sung in her church choir as a child. she's a catholic girl ...


----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## Zopiclone bandit

Dave Dixie Collins (Buzzoven, Weedeater)





Dead AKA Per Yngve Ohlin (Morbid, Mayhem)


----------



## Aeon Psyche

will someone post some sexy demi lovato pics? For your favourite bluelighter? please please...I've wanted to fuck her since sonny with a chance was still on. (nudes allowed )


----------



## nuttynutskin

Google?


----------



## Factualist

Random pics I had on my computer. From top to bottom Siouxie Sioux, Romeo Void, Exzene Cervanka, Marc Almond and Cindy Ecstasy, the Dandy Warhols, and Tim Kinsella.

That last one is from a performance I had the chance to see, Cap'n Jazz playing a once in a lifetime reunion at Riot Fest, absolutely _phenomenal _performance. They were as good as they ever were and Tim's antics blew my mind on acid!


----------



## xivixive

curious, who is the self mutilating guy covered in blood nutty posted on page 43?


----------



## nuttynutskin

xivixive said:


> curious, who is the self mutilating guy covered in blood nutty posted on page 43?



One is Niklas Kvarforth of Shining and the other Kim Carlsson of Lifelover.


----------



## Dresden

G EAZY ET AL


----------



## Hylight

xivixive said:


> curious, who is the self mutilating guy covered in blood nutty posted on page 43?


With such an ironic name, Lifelover is cited as one of the driving forces behind the ultra-bleak, black metal subgenre depressive suicidal black metal (DSBM), Sweden's Lifelover was formed in 2005 in Stockholm by Jonas Bergqvist and Kim Carlsson
Their final shows were those performed in Belgium and the Netherlands the weekend following the death of B's on 2011 due to an accidental overdose in his sleep, the band had planned on playing one more show on 14 October 2011 dedicated to B, but later decided against it. laying the band to rest out of respect to him.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## Zopiclone bandit

Hylight said:


>



Silencer says "Needs more pig hands & axe wounds"


----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## schizopath




----------



## JoeTheStoner

ima give hardest verse to this girl no cap 

Too many on me and I don't discriminate (Nope)
Might take that bitch on a dinner date (Eat yo pussy)
Fashion Nova, new collection (Bitch)
Already on me, I don't gotta wait (Oh, you mad)
Gotta treat me like a lady (Like a lady)
But I'm still a bhad bhabie (Lady)
I'm ignoring texts on texts
I'm sorry it's Bhabie with XCX
_Yeah yeah_


----------



## Rectify




----------



## mal3volent




----------



## Mysterier




----------



## hydroazuanacaine

sky ferreria by unknown. i'll update if she ever credits the photographer. clearly a film photo.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

grimes outfitted by iris van herpen for met gala
















into it. grimes' nerdy sword thing. iris puts out good stuff.

saw an exhibit of one of her lines ...


Spoiler









shot this on a color film that boasted 1600iso. didn't like it. is discontinued now and i see rolls going for absurd prices on ebay.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ needed this


----------



## Illyria99




----------



## dragonix

Gr8t idea

Bushwick Bill R.I.P.


----------



## dragonix

The Who & you know who


----------



## Mysterier

The Pleasure Seekers


----------



## Mysterier

Shiho Yabuki


----------



## Mysterier

Ghost


----------



## plumbus-nine

Morten Veland of The Sins Of Thy Beloved, Sirenia, Tristania (Gothic Metal) who looks a lot like myself lol


----------



## Mysterier

Exuma


----------



## Mr. Krinkle




----------



## Mr. Krinkle




----------



## darvocet21

Mr. Krinkle said:


>


Not a very convincing female body


----------



## Mr. Krinkle

darvocet21 said:


> Not a very convincing female body



you've been living in La La Land too long....


----------



## darvocet21

Mr. Krinkle said:


> you've been living in La La Land too long....


Good point


----------



## Mr. Krinkle

hydroazuanacaine said:


> sky ferreira by sandy kim




great pic!


----------



## Mr. Krinkle




----------



## darvocet21




----------



## xaddictx

I went thru all 48 pages of this thread. Awesome pics of talented musicians. This one should be ongoing.....


----------



## darvocet21




----------



## wareika




----------



## Mr. Krinkle




----------



## wareika




----------



## wareika

Mr. Krinkle said:


>


who dat? soft cell?


----------



## Mr. Krinkle

that's Jane's Addiction

cmon


----------



## wareika

darvocet21 said:


>


They're all just thinking about 3-fpm. You know that


----------



## darvocet21

blue kringle said:


> They're all just thinking about 3-fpm. You know that


Is that some sort of a research chemical? That is a joke that goes over my head


----------



## wareika

darvocet21 said:


> Is that some sort of a research chemical? That is a joke that goes over my head


It's a derivative of phenmetrazine, aka Preludin which apparently was widely used from the 1950s. The Beatles were known to be fans of it.

Looks like 3-fpm was synthesised recently, Patents filed around 2011. I guess it was available for a while as an RC. Then mostly banned in the last 5 years or so.

And yeah, i guess it's me who's thinking of it  Some interesting quotes about phenmetrazine i found:

"In clinical use, phenmetrazine produces less nervousness, hyperexcitability, euphoria and insomnia than drugs of the amphetamine family.."

"When stimulant use first became prevalent in Sweden in the 1950s, phenmetrazine was preferred to amphetamine and methamphetamine by users.[12] In the autobiographical novel _Rush_ by Kim Wozencraft, intravenous phenmetrazine is described as the most euphoric and pro-sexual of the stimulants the author used."


----------



## simstim




----------



## darvocet21

blue kringle said:


> It's a derivative of phenmetrazine, aka Preludin which apparently was widely used from the 1950s. The Beatles were known to be fans of it.
> 
> Looks like 3-fpm was synthesised recently, Patents filed around 2011. I guess it was available for a while as an RC. Then mostly banned in the last 5 years or so.
> 
> And yeah, i guess it's me who's thinking of it  Some interesting quotes about phenmetrazine i found:
> 
> "In clinical use, phenmetrazine produces less nervousness, hyperexcitability, euphoria and insomnia than drugs of the amphetamine family.."
> 
> "When stimulant use first became prevalent in Sweden in the 1950s, phenmetrazine was preferred to amphetamine and methamphetamine by users.[12] In the autobiographical novel _Rush_ by Kim Wozencraft, intravenous phenmetrazine is described as the most euphoric and pro-sexual of the stimulants the author used."


I took phendimetrazine a long time ago and it was good but they wound up phasing them out because of side effects associated with fen-phen diet pill combinations


----------



## Mr. Krinkle




----------



## Mr. Krinkle




----------



## Mr. Krinkle




----------



## Mr. Krinkle




----------



## Mr. Krinkle




----------



## Kellsee

I feel like this was completely genuine cause she doesnt seem to be aware and posing


----------



## Kellsee

ColtDan said:


> hayley williams,


Shes so beautiful


----------



## darvocet21




----------



## simstim

Did you know Milla Jovavich was a singer and had at least one music video out before she became a famous actress in the west.


----------



## darvocet21




----------



## Robi

Mr. Krinkle said:


>


Dale or Martha?


----------



## Mr. Krinkle

Robi said:


> Dale or Martha?




Dale


----------



## Mr. Krinkle




----------



## Mr. Krinkle

i made Dale Bozio laugh and punch me in the arm at the same time (true story)


----------



## Robi

Mr. Krinkle said:


>


loved missing persons(motels too)


----------



## Robi

Mr. Krinkle said:


> i made Dale Bozio laugh and punch me in the arm at the same time (true story)


that gave me the chills, Wendy O spit on me, or maybe it was beer, but she was spittin and flipping me/ us off


----------



## darvocet21




----------



## AbbeyLee

Name: Michael Allan Patton

Born: 1968, California USA

Occupation: Singer, songwriter, voice actor, record producer, film composer

Bands: Faith No More, Mr Bungle, Fantômas, Tomahawk, Peeping Tom, Lovage, Dead Cross

Instruments: Vocals, drums, electronics, keyboards, guitars, basses, melodica, various circuit bent instruments

Vocal range: Six Octaves


----------



## darvocet21




----------



## simstim

Triple six Mafia


----------



## simstim




----------



## darvocet21




----------



## darvocet21




----------



## darvocet21

The Lord got her a Porsche


----------



## xaddictx

darvocet21 said:


> The Lord got her a Porsche


Gone way too young. Such a talent she was.


----------



## darvocet21




----------



## darvocet21




----------



## 6am-64-14m

boredaf


----------



## darvocet21




----------



## AbbeyLee




----------



## AbbeyLee

darvocet21 said:


>



Zappa?


----------



## AbbeyLee




----------



## AbbeyLee




----------



## darvocet21

AbbeyLee said:


> Zappa?


Yup


----------



## AbbeyLee




----------



## AbbeyLee




----------



## darvocet21

K


----------



## kr155y

https://images.app.goo.gl/GLeR61o2PJgrv3zv7


----------



## darvocet21




----------



## darvocet21

AbbeyLee said:


>


I love this meme it's so cheeky!


----------



## AbbeyLee

darvocet21 said:


> I love this meme it's so cheeky!



Jim was cheeky as all hell. In fact, I believe he was a trickster shaman ie. Heyoka.


----------



## Dagda

tribal girl said:


> I'm one of those people that's always been obsessed with pictures. Whether it be moving pictures, cutting things out of magazines, taking photographs, or 'right click save' on the computer. I've always been fond of the type of pictures where you get a real look at the person, rather than the image they try to put across. I like vulnerability, and that split second where they let their guard down.
> 
> Janis Joplin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurt Cobain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chan Marshall (Cat Power):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post some of your favourite pics of musicians.


viktor tsoi https://quotepark.com/media/authors/viktor-robertovich-tsoi.jpeg (idk how to post images lol)


----------



## darvocet21




----------



## darvocet21




----------

